# Direction needed on 16v Dual Carb setup



## theguy6989 (May 3, 2006)

Recently bought a fantastic Rocco with 2liter 9a 16v dual carb setup

currently 276 degree TT cams
40 DCOE webers
bugpack fuel pump
custom centifugal advance distrib.
Not 100% sure on the jets

Car currently has the stock exhaust manifold and I'm pondering the idea of adding a header to the car.

My ultimate goal is to move forward with 45 dcoe's and megajolt (or something similar). The currently runs like a top with old setup but does idle a bit rich.

All in all I'm super excited with this period correct setup and my introduction into the car world. *Hoping some will chime in with their setup and inspire me to move forward with mine.*


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Here'e my 1.9L PL 16v running dual 45's and Megajolt.

11.7:1 CR 
283 Intake cam w/11.5mm lift
279 Exhaust cam w/11.5mm lift
Modified Honda B18 33mm intake valves w/5.5mm stems
28.5mm exhaust valves
Ported cylinder head w/filled injector ports

IMG_8269 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8270 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8271 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Over all I love the flexibility that the megajolt offers and the simplicity of set up. The difference is night and day between that and centrifugal advance timing. If I did anything I'd do that before changing out the carbs.


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

Without a ported head, you have no need for anything bigger than 36mm chokes, so DCOE 45 will get you no increase, only $$ spent. 
A TT race downpipe and exhaust would be a good investment. I always use stainless band clamps for my exhaust so I can take apart easily.

I started out on Polo distributor with points to get it running.
Then upgrade to old electromotive version crank trigger - immedidate difference after a while it died.
back to Polo and points, and then upgraded to electronic conversion on Polo dist.
Move to MJ + EDIS - again immediate difference. I got a set of custom EDIS 16V plug wires from Taylor:thumbup::thumbup:
If you do crank trigger, I recommend getting the wheel chromed so it will not rust.

82 Rabbit Truck
ABA block, 84mm 11:1 JE pistons, 95.5 TDI crank: 2117cc
entire reciprocating assembly dynamically balanced 
TT Collin ported head with .5mm bigger intake valves, Schrick 276, 1,8T valve cover vent tig welded into 16V valve cover
45mm DCOE, port matched intake 38mm chokes
TT race downpipe, TT exhaust 2.25" flowmaster, extremely quiet with the longer tailpipe on the truck exhaust.
160° thermostat, Evans coolant, currently installing S&P radiator setup to make more room for cold air setup to carbs
1 range hotter NGK plugs

Really embarrassed 180hp Audi TT and many others.


----------



## Alderstorm (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a 9A with Dellorto 45's. Specs as follows. I've been changing things for about a year now trying to get the car to accelerate like it used to with fuel injection. I think I'm close on fuel/air ratio and jetting but I'm not sure about the ignition timing, it seems like it should work out but its just not as peppy as I think it should be.

Chokes - 36
Idle jet holder - 7850.2
Idle jets - 52
Emulsion Tube - 7772.7
Main jet - 150
Air corrector jet - 195
pump jet - 40

My next step is to go down on the idle jets to 50 in order to be able to operate with the idle mixture adjustment screws about 3 turns open and have better A/F ratio in the transition from the idle jets to the main jets.


----------

